# مكتبة هندسة الحفر



## eliker bahij (29 مايو 2013)

[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]السلام[/FONT][FONT=&quot]
[/FONT][FONT=&quot]ENI - Drilling Design Manual.pdf[/FONT][FONT=&quot] [/FONT][FONT=&quot]
http://www.4shared.com/get/6YU5fXWq/...gn_Manual.html
[/FONT][FONT=&quot]ENI - Drilling Procedures Manual.pdf[/FONT][FONT=&quot] [/FONT][FONT=&quot]
http://www.4shared.com/get/9wpwn53s/...ures_Manu.html
[/FONT][FONT=&quot]Gatlin, C - Drilling Well Completion[/FONT][FONT=&quot]
http://www.4shared.com/document/ANz8...Well_Compl.htm
[/FONT][FONT=&quot]Drilling Practices Manual[/FONT][FONT=&quot]
http://www.4shared.com/document/8T8D..._Practices.htm
[/FONT][FONT=&quot]Drilling Engineering - Neal Adams[/FONT][FONT=&quot]
http://www.4shared.com/document/w3Ou..._-_Neal_Ad.htm
[/FONT][FONT=&quot]Heriot-Watt University - Drilling Engineering[/FONT][FONT=&quot]
http://www.4shared.com/document/8oA1...ty_-_Drill.htm
[/FONT][FONT=&quot]Managing Drilling Operations[/FONT][FONT=&quot]
http://www.4shared.com/document/NrSt...erations_-.htm
[/FONT][FONT=&quot]Saudi Aramco - Drilling Manual[/FONT][FONT=&quot]
http://www.4shared.com/document/ZcVU...ing_Manual.htm
[/FONT][FONT=&quot]Drilling Bits[/FONT][FONT=&quot]
http://www.4shared.com/document/4M5O...lling_Bits.htm
[/FONT][FONT=&quot]Drilling Problems[/FONT][FONT=&quot]
http://www.4shared.com/document/qWJi...g_Problems.htm
[/FONT][FONT=&quot]Drilling Engineering Complete Well Planning Approach [/FONT][FONT=&quot]
http://www.4shared.com/document/YiZ2..._Complete_.htm
[/FONT][FONT=&quot]Advanced Oil well drilling engineering[/FONT][FONT=&quot]
http://www.4shared.com/document/aTv3...illing_eng.htm
[/FONT][FONT=&quot]Drilling Engineers Notebook[/FONT][FONT=&quot]
http://www.4shared.com/document/po5r...s_Notebook.htm
[/FONT][FONT=&quot]Drilling Engineering Workbook[/FONT][FONT=&quot]
http://www.4shared.com/document/nFKX...g_Workbook.htm
[/FONT][FONT=&quot]Advanced Oil well drilling engineering[/FONT][FONT=&quot]
http://www.4shared.com/document/6M3W...il_well_dr.htm
وفقكم الله[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot] [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]السلام[/FONT][FONT=&quot][/FONT]​ *[FONT=&quot] منقول[/FONT]*


----------



## eliker bahij (29 مايو 2013)

When you click on the link , you will find this link in the middle of the next page

http://dc235.4shared.com/img/6M3WCcnJ/mitchel_-_advanced_oil_well_dr.pdf
Copy it and paste it into your browser.​


----------



## mesbah100 (30 مايو 2013)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## eliker bahij (6 يونيو 2013)

“All that I love loses half its pleasure if you are not there to share it”​


----------



## jabbar_k74 (29 يوليو 2013)

شكرا


----------



## ayadisif (11 سبتمبر 2013)

*merci*

merci


----------



## al-senator (15 سبتمبر 2013)

شكراً لك، وجزاك الله كُل خيّر


----------

